# Red Forest Hill



## alanchan (May 6, 2005)

Hello all guys, nice to see your guys again,
here is my last aquascaping in this year - "Red Forest Hill" 
hope your guys enjoy it & wish all Happy new year!!! :mrgreen:

Tank Spec.
Aquarium Size: 60W x 30D x 36H cm
Lighting : T5HO 24W x 4pcs
Substrate System : ADA Aqua Soil AMAZONIA
Filtration: HYDRO P20
Fertilizer: ADA BRIGHT K, ECA, ADA STEP TWO, GREEN GAIN

Plant:
1. Eleocharis acicularis
2. Glossostigma elatinoides 
3. Rotala rotundifolia 
4. Blyxa japonica 
5. Ludwigia brevipe 
6. Vesicularia sp.''Christmas'' 
7. Fontinalis antipyretica 
8. Micranthemun umbrosum 
9. Hemianthus micranthemoides


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I saw this tank on CAU and I love it, well done. 

Tom


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Exceptional! My only critique would be the use of an even number of stones.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

jsenske said:


> Exceptional! My only critique would be the use of an even number of stones.


I count 7, although one is not very prominent.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Seems like there are 6; 2 on top and 4 on bottom. But who knows, maybe the whole thing is one big piece of rock with plants covering it here and there. 


Let's ask Alan himself. How many rocks did you use in this layout, sir???


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

Very very nice tank!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

jsenske said:


> Exceptional! My only critique would be the use of an even number of stones.


Jeff, why even numbers of stones?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I think Jeff meant he thinks there are even number of stones used in this layout, in which case might render it unnatural. However, the owner has yet to chime in on how many stones he used. Some might be obscured by the plants.


----------



## exterminator (Mar 26, 2005)

The second picture is clearly showing 7 stones.

Very nice scape!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> I think Jeff meant he thinks there are even number of stones used in this layout, in which case might render it unnatural. However, the owner has yet to chime in on how many stones he used. Some might be obscured by the plants.


Paul, Thank you I miss read Jeff's post. I was wondering why Jeff would want an even # of stones since everything I've read says to always use odd #'s even in landscaping.


----------



## exterminator (Mar 26, 2005)

jsenske said:


> Exceptional! My only critique would be the use of an even number of stones.


Roy,

I think you actually misunderstood Jeff's comment. He's criticizing the use of the even number of stones in the tank.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

exterminator said:


> Roy,
> 
> I think you actually misunderstood Jeff's comment. He's criticizing the use of the even number of stones in the tank.


Exactly...I tend to speed read!!!


----------



## rbittman (Apr 27, 2006)

Very beautiful scape. What type of rocks are those? They are really exceptional. Nice use of foreground plants grading up to the hill with bushy and very well grown umbrosum and Ludwigia.
Really nice!!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes I should say that this is a wonderful scape. One of my favs.


----------

